# Most snow by April14?



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow! Come from behind kid Wolf Creek takes the snow depth lead with 84 after getting hammered with 22 inches in 24 hours, the highest 24 hour reading I remember seeing this year.Who do you think will have the most by April 14[random, end of season date]?


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

You omitted a contender sitting with 82ins....Copper...Three years ago they got 47 inches in 24hrs the day after closing...no one was there except a few lucky employees :lol: ...a gas tanker truck rolled off the hwy and landed almost on top of telemark condos, closing I-70 for two days. Have pics in the parking lot of dirt on the first day, and 4 ft the next.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Alta.


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

i just got back from steamboat and although the temperatures were in the 50s and the snow was starting to melt, there was just so much of it


----------



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you saying total cumulative? or settled base? big difference...


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

settled base


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Silverton 100,Copper 79,Winter Park 75, A-Basin74,Loveland 72. Bad ass season!


----------



## tbmed8 (Apr 8, 2006)

Steamboat nearly broke it's all time record of 450 fallen inches at 432inches. 111 settled inches currently.


----------

